# [SOLVED] problems udev after update from old gentoo to new

## feiticeir0

Hi all !

After upgrading my old gentoo installation to newer version (all updates are done) i'm getting errors with udev and don't know how to solve it.

I'm booting with kernel-2.6.38-r6 (previous version, and still installed - 2.6.22-gentoo-r9), udev does not start.

Here are the error messages:

```

....

PRNG is not seeded

ERROR: sshd failed to start

Doing udev cleanups

ERROR: urandom failed to start

..

Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents

waiting for uevents to be processed...

Assuming udev failed somewhere, as /dev/zero does not exist.

start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found

ERROR: udev failed to start

....

ERROR: consolefont failed to start

....

```

I don't have urandom, zero and other device files in /dev...

If i start with my old gentoo kernel (2.6.22) /dev has all the devices, but udev complains that the kernel is too old....

Don't know how to solve this....

I've tried to boot with gentoo live cd (latest i could find) and mount /dev and run MAKEDEV generic, but still no luck..,.

I've boot the old kernel, and i'm installing makedev. I'll boot with the new kernel and run makedev generic and see what's the result..

----------

## feiticeir0

No luck... 

still the same results..

errors about inotify are also present...

----------

## feiticeir0

I've managed to start with the new kernel and my devices are shown.

Now, udev still not starting:

```

/etc/init.d/udev start

 * Starting udevd ...

error initializing inotify

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/sbin/udevd'                                       [ !! ]

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found

 * ERROR: udev failed to start

```

What's is the problem ?

----------

## VoidMage

Are you sure all updates are done ?

openrc migration was a bit tricky and in the meanwhile a few kernel config changes were required.

----------

## feiticeir0

Hi !

Yes.

Just finished sync my portage tree and done an emerge --update --deep --newuse world: just some minor updates.

The problem here i guess has to do with inotify...

I'm reading some posts (here )and i'm trying some solutions, about glibc and compile again the kernel.

The error is:

```

udevd[24210]: inotify_init failed: Function not implemented

udevd[24210]: error initializing inotify

/etc/init.d/udev[24209]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/sbin/udevd'

/etc/init.d/udev[24212]: start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found

/etc/init.d/udev[24196]: ERROR: udev failed to start

```

----------

## chithanh

Make sure that your kernel is inotify enabled and that sysfs_deprecated is turned off.

----------

## feiticeir0

Hi !

Yes, inotify is active:

```

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

```

and 

```

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

```

I'm now compiling glibc and next i'll rebuild the kernel...

----------

## feiticeir0

It's done.

After rebuilding glibc (in the glibc upgrade process, i still was with kernel-2.6.22) udev finally starts..

I'm getting warnings about deprecated rules... 

edit: removed 50-udev.rules from /etc/udev/rules.d/ and working fine again.

Thank you all for the support.

I know now never let a gentoo server withou updates for a couple of years. = :Smile: 

My Gentoo server is upgraded and working again.

Cheers,

Bruno

----------

